# Gaming PC for 1-1.2 lakh



## shikhs (Sep 6, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: All AAA gaming titles and programming.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: 1.2 lakhs is my absolute maximum maybe I can squeeze 10k more but that's the limit.

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: Yes, if a suifficiently good overclockable build can be made in this budget.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: Windows 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: 1 TB will be fine for now.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: Yes, I would prefer a 2K monitor if possible in this budget.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: I will reuse the keyboard, mouse, headphones, mic and speakers from my old PC.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: Well here is a tricky part. My old PC is dying so I was thinking of buying everything except the graphics card and the monitor in October. The gfx card and the monitor I will buy in November or December.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: I have never assembled a PC before except taking out the gfx card and RAM from my old PC for cleaning. I have read online that it's really easy to assemble a PC. So should I try it myself or should I go for professional help?

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: I live in New Delhi. I am open to buying locally as well as online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: I have no brand preferences so I don't care if it's AMD, Intel, Nvidia or G-Skill as long as it's good.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 8, 2016)

80 views and no replies? I feel a bit dejected


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2016)

Budget -138K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig

Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 -17000,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 3000Mhz -9000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB -11000,
Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -24000,
LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500,
APC 1.1Kv UPS -5500.
Total -138k

I gave the best possible config.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2016)

You won't really feel the difference between i7/i5 unless you're into video encoding/virtualization/emulation.... Better go for an i5-K based build with a decent closed loop liquid cooler and see if you can adjust GTX1070 instead of a 1060. Maybe drop down on SSD capacity. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2016)

i5 6600k - 18200 *|* Personally, I feel that for gaming i5 is good enough.
ASUS Z170-K - 12250
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 8GB - 2700 *|* For gaming 8GB is good enough. If you think, you need more you can add one more stick later.
Hyper 212x - 3000
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620w - 6750
Cabinet - 4000 *|* Pick the one you like, just make sure it's big enough to accommodate GPU and cooler.
GTX 1070 - 38000
WD Blue 1TB - 3700
Samsung 850 EVO 240GB - 7000
Benq BL2420PT - 21500 *|* This is the cheapest 1440p monitor, the next available models prices are around 29-31k. If you want to squeeze that 10k, you can do it here.
*Total - 117100*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 8, 2016)

16gb RAM is a must, 8gb is so yesterday.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 8, 2016)

for the ssd .. get samsung 750 evo instead of the 850.. and 16gb ddr4 ram is must since the prices of the ram sticks have fallen by a huge amount. rest of the config as suggested by nac


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wont recommend 750 EVO


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, 16Gigs of ram is kind of a necessity now rather than surplus. There are games that will consume 5-7gb of system ram alone. 
Also as far as the SSD is concern,  the 740 evo isn't far behind 850 in performance but it's just the write/read cycle that's almost half. Though 45TB isn't something you would be worried about. Should easily last couple of years for power users. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shikhs (Sep 9, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -138K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 -17000,
> ...



Is it possible to get a config with a GTX 1070?

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> You won't really feel the difference between i7/i5 unless you're into video encoding/virtualization/emulation.... Better go for an i5-K based build with a decent closed loop liquid cooler and see if you can adjust GTX1070 instead of a 1060. Maybe drop down on SSD capacity.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Yeah that's what I was thinking too about the CPU and 500gigs of SSD is a no too because 1 TB total will fill all my needs for now.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> i5 6600k - 18200 *|* Personally, I feel that for gaming i5 is good enough.
> ASUS Z170-K - 12250
> Corsair Vengeance DDR4 8GB - 2700 *|* For gaming 8GB is good enough. If you think, you need more you can add one more stick later.
> Hyper 212x - 3000
> ...



I will use 3k more to get 1 more 8gb stick so that will round it off to a neat 1.2 lakhs and I will have 16 gigs of RAM.
One question though...Is that BENQ monitor particularly bad?

- - - Updated - - -



vito scalleta said:


> for the ssd .. get samsung 750 evo instead of the 850.. and 16gb ddr4 ram is must since the prices of the ram sticks have fallen by a huge amount. rest of the config as suggested by nac



Does the 750 have better performance? Because the config suggested by nac fits the 850 evo in the budget constraint.

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Wont recommend 750 EVO



Any particular reasons?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2016)

Budget -122K (Skylake OC Gaming Rig)

Intel Core i5 6600K -18000,
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3-14500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -7500,
Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500,
Antec GX300 -4000,
APC 1.1Kv UPS -5500.
Total -122K

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2016)

shikhs said:


> I will use 3k more to get 1 more 8gb stick so that will round it off to a neat 1.2 lakhs and I will have 16 gigs of RAM.
> One question though...Is that BENQ monitor particularly bad?


I don't have first hand experience, but I have been digging online for the last 1+ year. I haven't read anywhere that the 16gigs would give any kick in gaming performance. Down the line, may be games will start using more than 8igigs. When that happens you can very well add more ram stick then. 
No, not bad at all. Just as a brand, Benq's presence in India is a bit of a concern. It has excellent feature set, a semi pro model.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2016)

nac said:


> I don't have first hand experience, but I have been digging online for the last 1+ year. I haven't read anywhere that the 16gigs would give any kick in gaming performance. Down the line, may be games will start using more than 8igigs. When that happens you can very well add more ram stick then.
> No, not bad at all. Just as a brand, Benq's presence in India is a bit of a concern. It has excellent feature set, a semi pro model.



Forza Motorsports: APEX, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Arkham Knight, Battlefield One...are few of the games I played lately that sent my system's total RAM usage beyond 8gigs!


----------



## shikhs (Sep 9, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Forza Motorsports: APEX, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Arkham Knight, Battlefield One...are few of the games I played lately that sent my system's total RAM usage beyond 8gigs!



What will be better for long term use? Two 8 gb sticks(non-dual channel) or a single 16gb stick? Also how crucial is RAM speed i.e. 2400MHz, 3000Mhz etc


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2016)

shikhs said:


> What will be better for long term use? Two 8 gb sticks(non-dual channel) or a single 16gb stick? Also how crucial is RAM speed i.e. 2400MHz, 3000Mhz etc


Two 8GB sticks should be sufficient for quite a while.  Plus Dual Channel performance is theoretically more. 
As far as clocks are concerned the higher the better,  though actual noticeable increase in performance isn't very high, afaik. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2016)

shikhs said:


> What will be better for long term use? Two 8 gb sticks(non-dual channel) or a single 16gb stick? Also how crucial is RAM speed i.e. 2400MHz, 3000Mhz etc



There are a great number of videos on YT with the exact topic you are interested in. Like *Hrishi* has mentioned difference is negligible in real world applications. But just to squelch your curiosity you can watch any of those videos. I would suggest Linus TechTips channel. They do good reviews. In fact let me give the link to the video by Linus :
DDR4 vs DDR3 - Apples to Apples Comparison - YouTub

Rest is upto You.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 9, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> There are a great number of videos on YT with the exact topic you are interested in. Like *Hrishi* has mentioned difference is negligible in real world applications. But just to squelch your curiosity you can watch any of those videos. I would suggest Linus TechTips channel. They do good reviews. In fact let me give the link to the video by Linus :
> DDR4 vs DDR3 - Apples to Apples Comparison - YouTub
> 
> Rest is upto You.



Thanks a ton for the help!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2016)

just want to touch base on the water cooling stuff. 

if you are sure that you will be OCing from day 1 onwards, i would advice to avoid water. 
The CM Hyper 212x is a massive and great air cooler that will keep the temps way below limits, and allow some headroom for light OCing. 

Also, do check out the Kingston HyperX DDR4 modules. These are really sleek looking, low profile, and cheap RAM sticks. Most importantly, they do not obstruct the cooler fins and fit right under. 8GB sticks at 2.8K, really cheap.

- - - Updated - - -

PS, if you do want to go for water cooling, stick with corsair, as they have a good warranty which covers damages to other PC parts due to leakage from the cooler.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 15, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] guys I have never assembled a PC before so is it something that is relatively easy for anyone to do or should I take someone's help?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] guys I have never assembled a PC before so is it something that is relatively easy for anyone to do or should I take someone's help?



It's nothing too difficult, however I wouldn't recommend you to do it all on your own if the components are expensive. In case you can take help from someone who has done it before then it would be really good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] guys I have never assembled a PC before so is it something that is relatively easy for anyone to do or should I take someone's help?


Take professional help about installation.

Ask for Doorstep PC repair in justdial -8888888888

Just tell the justdial CC your city name & area name. They will provide you with some good professional services phone numbers.

You call them and for whole PC hardware installation max is Rs.300 or another Rs.200 for software installation also.

But they always install non registered versions of Windows OS or MS-Office.

So its better to take help regarding hardware installation only. Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ant PC Pharaoh HW690K

Case: Cooler Master 690 III Green
Processor: Intel Core i5-4690K Devil's Canyon - BX80646I54690K
Motherboard: MSI Z97 GAMING 3
RAM: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (8GB x2)) DDR3 2133Mhz Desktop RAM (F3-2133C9D-16GTX)
AIO liquid Cooling: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus Fan - RL-S12P-20PB-R1
GPU: MSI GEFORCE GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Graphic Card
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
SSD: 120GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD - MZ-75E120BW
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB
PSU: CoolerMaster B-Series B600 Watt PSU - RS600-ACABB1-UK

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2016)

^^ Is B-Series from Cooler Master a reliable one? I think Corsair CX series is much better than B-series at that price range.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] guys I have never assembled a PC before so is it something that is relatively easy for anyone to do or should I take someone's help?



as hrishi said, get it done from someone who is experienced in enthusiast grade PC component assembly. 

it is highly improbable that you will get such kind of people from justdial. more likely the people that will come via justdial will have no idea about the sophistication, complexity and care that these components need while assembly and due to their lack of knowledge, end up damaging them. 

which city are you from? if you have any shops which sell such kind of hardware, i would suggest to take the components there and get them assembled. assembly charges would stay below 500. 

or, watch some assembly videos, and learn to do it yourself.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Is B-Series from Cooler Master a reliable one? I think Corsair CX series is much better than B-series at that price range.



I don't think any Cooler Master PSU is reliable enough. Still don't know why rakesh keeps recommending them over Seasonic, Antec or EVGA.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think any Cooler Master PSU is reliable enough. Still don't know why rakesh keeps recommending them over Seasonic, Antec or EVGA.



maybe he is the rep for ant-pc or whatever site he keeps recommending.. and they have a partnership with CM?


----------



## shikhs (Sep 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> as hrishi said, get it done from someone who is experienced in enthusiast grade PC component assembly.
> 
> it is highly improbable that you will get such kind of people from justdial. more likely the people that will come via justdial will have no idea about the sophistication, complexity and care that these components need while assembly and due to their lack of knowledge, end up damaging them.
> 
> ...



I live in New Delhi and I am planning to buy stuff from Nehru Place, should I ask those shops to assemble it for me? I am not a complete hardware noob but as you said I am no enthusiast grade assembler either so that's why I am having some doubts


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> I live in New Delhi and I am planning to buy stuff from Nehru Place, should I ask those shops to assemble it for me? I am not a complete hardware noob but as you said I am no enthusiast grade assembler either so that's why I am having some doubts



IMO, it would be better to assemble it yourself after watching some gaming pc build logs on youtube.
Cable management could be a bit difficult but at least you'll arrange them the way you want to.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> I live in New Delhi and I am planning to buy stuff from Nehru Place, should I ask those shops to assemble it for me? I am not a complete hardware noob but as you said I am no enthusiast grade assembler either so that's why I am having some doubts


Where do you live in Delhi?  I you're nearby, I could help you with that. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think any Cooler Master PSU is reliable enough. Still don't know why rakesh keeps recommending them over Seasonic, Antec or EVGA.



But Vanguard series from CM is very good, isnt it? I mean not on the same level as RMx or AX series from Corsair or Aurum from FSP or Platinum series from Seasonic but still better than B and GM series from CM.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> maybe he is the rep for ant-pc or whatever site he keeps recommending.. and they have a partnership with CM?



 lol Your point makes more sense. Lets see what *rakeshhkuma90* has to say about that. Hopefully he will stop promoting B series from CM.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 15, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Where do you live in Delhi?  I you're nearby, I could help you with that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



I live in Dwarka.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2016)

shikhs said:


> I live in Dwarka.


Oh. Well that's kind of quite far from here. Maybe check with [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION],  he could help you with installation. He lives nearby. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> maybe he is the rep for ant-pc or whatever site he keeps recommending.. and they have a partnership with CM?


Rakesh Kumar owns Ant PC based in Delhi.
So he himself endorses Ant PC to everybody.
His Configs are all crap & too much over priced.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rakesh Kumar owns Ant PC based in Delhi.
> So he himself endorses Ant PC to everybody.
> His *Configs are all crap & too much over priced*.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



finally something that i agree with you on.   



ssb1551 said:


> But Vanguard series from CM is very good, isnt it? I mean not on the same level as RMx or AX series from Corsair or Aurum from FSP or Platinum series from Seasonic but still better than B and GM series from CM.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=315978]rakeshhkuma90[/MENTION] please justify yourself. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, it would be better to assemble it yourself after watching some gaming pc build logs on youtube.
> Cable management could be a bit difficult but at least you'll arrange them the way you want to.



cable mgmt is a very essential and overlooked part. good cable mgmt means better ventilation, low maintenance woes down the line.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rakesh Kumar owns Ant PC based in Delhi.
> So he himself endorses Ant PC to everybody.
> His Configs are all crap & too much over priced.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



DANG!! How did you know that Rakesh Kumar owns Ant PC? In that case he sells UTTER CRAP B-series PSU to Customers.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 16, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Oh. Well that's kind of quite far from here. Maybe check with [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION],  he could help you with installation. He lives nearby.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Oh well thanks for the mention though but I have very little experience in assembling components that too this costly 



Spoiler



Where in dwk ?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Oh well thanks for the mention though but I have very little experience in assembling components that too this costly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG tanmaymohan is online in TDF :O

@OP 2 heads are certainly better than one.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 16, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Oh well thanks for the mention though but I have very little experience in assembling components that too this costly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sector-7

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> OMG tanmaymohan is online in TDF :O



is he a celebrity?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 17, 2016)

shikhs said:


> sector-7
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



kind of. 

you know Bhuvan Bam from BB ki Vines? 
tanmay is his assistant.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> kind of.
> 
> you know Bhuvan Bam from BB ki Vines?
> *tanmay is his assistant*.



omg!!!! really!!??


----------



## shikhs (Sep 19, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] can you suggest a case too?  because I am having a tough time finding a case that can accommodate the cooler master hyper 212x


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

shikhs said:


> @nac  can you suggest a case too?  because I am having a tough time finding a case that can accommodate the cooler master hyper 212x



Corsair SPEC-03 @ 4.4k

Link:Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 White LED Mid-Tower Gaming Cabinet | Price in Indi


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 19, 2016)

@*shikhs* -  I have a Cooler Master K380 and Hyper 212x in it - if that helps. Pics are already shared in the Post you latest purchase thread.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2016)

just asking for the info, how come primeabgb sells almost everything for the lesser price than Amazon or Flipkart?? Is it reliable?? Same goes for mdcomputers, smcinternational, reliable??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 19, 2016)

Its reliable but not as as much as amazon fulfilled. I got the GTX 1070 shipped to b'lore form primeabgb mumbai, because I have a direct contact over there, just called him and told him to send it across.

The problem is how they handle replacements, if something goes wrong during shipping then its a mess.
Amazon however will flat out replace or return.

I got my Case from IT Depot chennai, very reliable shipping.
PSU from Tirupathi kolkata
SSD from primeabgb through amazon


----------



## shikhs (Sep 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Corsair SPEC-03 @ 4.4k
> 
> Link:Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 White LED Mid-Tower Gaming Cabinet | Price in Indi



But according to the official spec sheet of the spec-03 it will not be able to accommodate the hyper 212x because the official clearance is shorter by 1-2 mm, are you sure about the spec-03?

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> @*shikhs* -  I have a Cooler Master K380 and Hyper 212x in it - if that helps. Pics are already shared in the Post you latest purchase thread.



Thanks for the suggestion but I was thinking about a case with a transparent window.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

shikhs said:


> But according to the official spec sheet of the spec-03 it will not be able to accommodate the hyper 212x because the official clearance is shorter by 1-2 mm, are you sure about the spec-03?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I am right now using Cooler Master Hyper 212X in my Corsair SPEC-01 case with another 2mm space left to spare.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Sep 19, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think any Cooler Master PSU is reliable enough. Still don't know why rakesh keeps recommending them over Seasonic, Antec or EVGA.


EVGA is available in India?


----------



## yasho2249 (Sep 19, 2016)

shikhs said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] guys I have never assembled a PC before so is it something that is relatively easy for anyone to do or should I take someone's help?


Watch Newegg TV's videos on YouTube. Its easy but yes you don't wanna risk it with such expensive pieces of silicon


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I am right now using Cooler Master Hyper 212X in my Corsair SPEC-01 case with another 2mm space left to spare.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



In my case (CM K380) there is also 2-3mm space between the Cooler Hyper 212x and case window.

@*shikhs* - K380 also has a transparent window. You should the see the pics of my rig. I am sure you have K380 confused with some other cabinet or you didn't even google K380 hehe


----------



## shikhs (Sep 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I am right now using Cooler Master Hyper 212X in my Corsair SPEC-01 case with another 2mm space left to spare.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Wow that's great then.

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> In my case (CM K380) there is also 2-3mm space between the Cooler Hyper 212x and case window.
> 
> @*shikhs* - K380 also has a transparent window. You should the see the pics of my rig. I am sure you have K380 confused with some other cabinet or you didn't even google K380 hehe



Bro I swear to god the pics on the internet have the window blackened so much it looks opaque after looking at your rig I got to know that it's transparent.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

^^ Hehe . Yeah now I remember the 1st time I saw the pics on primeabgb site. It kinda looked transparent then. But its a good big transparent window. Don't worry - K380 will easily house the Hyper 212x. But if you have the extra cash then do look out for SPEC-03. Thats a nice looking cabinet too. I wanted to buy it too but wanted to save the cash.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

if he has extra money to spend on cabinet then he can look for CoolerMaster MasterBox5
Buy Online | Cooler Master MasterBox 5 Mid Tower Case MCY-B5S1-KWNN-03 | Price in Indi
there is detailed review about it here on TDF in Reviews section


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2016)

So whats your final config? Or have you already bought it?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 23, 2016)

[MENTION=323162]shikhs[/MENTION] bhai sec7 m kidr ? xD

 
PM


----------



## shikhs (Sep 24, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> So whats your final config? Or have you already bought it?



Will buy it next Saturday and although I have decided most parts, the final config is still not decided. I will post it when I do


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

bro im also confused and im totally noob in this 
my budget is 1.50lac and i also want to build gaming pc start from the scratch. any suggestions??


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

^post your requirements like at what resolution and settings you want to game and for many years you wont upgrade your PC.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^post your requirements like at what resolution and settings you want to game and for many years you wont upgrade your PC.



i wanna play game at 2k or minimum hd and i dont want to upgrade pc for 3-4 year xD


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

i see you have created a thread. post the same as above in your main thread after answering the questionnaire.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i see you have created a thread. post the same as above in your main thread after answering the questionnaire.



yes  someone told me to fill the form


----------



## shikhs (Sep 28, 2016)

Okay guys here is the build I have decided

Processor - i5 6600k
CPU Cooler - Hyper 212x
MOBO - ASUS z170-K
RAM - Kingston HyperX DDR4 8GB - x2
PSU - Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620W
Cabinet - Cooler Master Masterbox 5
SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
HDD - WD Caviar Black
GPU - Zotac GTX 1070 AMP
Monitor - Benq BL2420PT

GPU and Monitor I will buy next month(November), everything else I will buy this weekend(hopefullly). If you think some better changes can be made then please suggest them. Also I want to thank everyone of you from the bottom of my heart for taking out time and helping a complete noob.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

Consider buying NZXT S340 case


----------



## shikhs (Sep 28, 2016)

[MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] Any shop in Nehru Place which keeps NZXT cases?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2016)

Online bro, try primeabgb or mdcomputers


----------



## shikhs (Sep 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Online bro, try primeabgb or mdcomputers



I can go that route if all else fails but delivery will take time and I am planning to buy all components this weekend itself and be done with it.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 29, 2016)

shikhs said:


> I can go that route if all else fails but delivery will take time and I am planning to buy all components this weekend itself and be done with it.



computer empire for nzxt


----------



## shikhs (Sep 29, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> computer empire for nzxt



Thanks again


----------

